# New Surround Sound - What to watch first



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

We've just bought a new surround sound system and once it's setup what do I watch first ?

My first thought is Saving Private Ryan for the first 20 minutes or so but I've watched it quite a few times.

What film is going to blow us away with the sound ?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Only one springs to mind.........Top Gun


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Most of the big action movies have some excellent demo scenes:
Pacific Rim
Man of Steel
Iron Man 3
Thor
The Incredibles
War of the Worlds
Battleships
Rush
Inception
Cars
Fast & Furiuos 6
Master & Commander etc

You can see a bit of a theme here, not necessarily brilliant films in their own right, but some great stand-out audio scenes that really test you system.

That said, I still enjoy the few seconds of the old Dolby Digital and DTS trailers that used to be on DVDs too.


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

shl-kelso said:


> Most of the big action movies have some excellent demo scenes:
> 
> That said, I still enjoy the few seconds of the old Dolby Digital and DTS trailers that used to be on DVDs too.


The Paramount pictures start up at the beginning of Transformers is worth a listen when turned up loud and obviously the film too. Don't forget the Matrix 
The mrs doesn't appreciate cinema sound so have to watch most movies with standard tv sound  but then re watch it cranked up through the amp when she goes out !


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

^ As above really.

Pacific rim especially has some wondrous audio.

Another not mentioned that gets my vote is Battle: Los Angeles. Not a great film but some of the explosions, oh my they nearly brought my house down.

The key thing is not to rush the setup and get everything positioned right. Don't be dictated to by cable lengths (unless it is wireless!) and get some good quality cable extensions so that you can get the staging right and make sure you are sitting in the right place. That way, especially on films with shooting etc you can tell where the bullets are coming from etc.

And most importantly enjoy annoying your neighbours


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

bradleymarky said:


> Only one springs to mind.........Top Gun


Yah this or a couple of my other favourites..... Point Break or Pulp Fiction


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

Bloody hell that was a quick rsponse 

I'm on a new build estate so i dont have neighbours at the moment

I've got some HD cambrdge Audio cable (didn't realise how expensive it is) to bury in the wall to get the rear speakers sorted, which are going high on the back wall of the lounge. Found some nice architrave bannana post faceplates in black to hide behind the speaks. Also found a euro double face plate for the front of the room which picks up the tv aerial, 2 sat feeds, 2 banana posts and a blank.

Should keep it all nice and tidy


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

When I put my tv on the wall I hid the hdmi leads in wall and use hdmi faceplates too. Looks nice neat job and worth doing for sure


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

It is really worth the effort to buy or borrow a sound meter to set the levels for each of the speakers. Obviously if your system as this built in then ignore this.

If you have a subwoofer then setup can be slightly more complicated in terms of location. In my experience most subwoofers are set too high, if you can hear the sub, turn it down

Edit. Forgot to give some film names. Saving Private Ryan is obvous but still one of the best for sound. Toy Story or indeed most modern animiated films are really good. Matrix and the old war horse of AV demonstrations - Jurassic Park


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

The first film I watched when I had mine installed was pearl harbour! Amazing


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

SystemClenz said:


> The first film I watched when I had mine installed was pearl harbour! Amazing


Almost forgot about that. PH had me ducking thinking planes were flying right above my head!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

The Germanian battle scene in Gladiator sounds epic on a good sound system.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

And for a scene right at the beginning of a movie for a quick test and smile, the opening sequence in Ice Age where Scrat breaks the edge off the glacier. Can you tell I've got kids!!


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

I have a sound meter but this has a full auto setup so the salesman said, but if i have trouble they will come out and finish off the setup.

I forgot about Gladiator and Pearl Harbour. Choices, choices


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I always check the speaker settings after running the auto setup, they often get speaker distances slightly wrong (especially with subs), and I'll also check the channel levels with my meter to see if they are correct. The only systems I've come across that seem to get it spot on are the external calibration systems from the likes of Anthem, their room correction system is excellent if a bit daunting to use the first few times.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Poohbore said:


> I have a sound meter but this has a full auto setup so the salesman said, but if i have trouble they will come out and finish off the setup.
> 
> I forgot about Gladiator and Pearl Harbour. Choices, choices


If you have the time and inclination it might be worth trying both the automatic setup and using the sound meter. I have no experience of these fancy automatic systems as my old Lexicon has none of these new fandangled features. However, reading the AVforums pages they do seem to be a bit hit or miss and can sometimes over dampen the sound.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

The bit in swordfish where the bomb goes off and all the ball bearings fly about. Sounds great in 5.1 or higher.


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Casino Royale(2006)
The chase when bond is chasing Mollaka, the shots being fired are stunning on a well set up system.


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

Days of Thunder.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

bradleymarky said:


> Only one springs to mind.........Top Gun


Would agree with that, for it's age it sounds IMMENSE through decent surround sound.
Other than that the beginning of Star Wars Revenge of the Sith is pretty awesome too.


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

Heat & Saving Private Ryan....:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

LeadFarmer said:


> The Germanian battle scene in Gladiator sounds epic on a good sound system.


Was about to post the same myself.:thumb:

"Did you know" that scene was filmed near Farnham in Surrey?


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Tom cruise oblivion,Tron and stallone's judge dread have fantastic sound tracks...reference IMHO.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Master and Commander, the canons are awesome.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

It's the creaks and groans of the ship that I really enjoy aswell:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

I'll probably get panned, but Pearl Harbour was brilliant when I had my surround sound set up.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thinking of Kate B,the underworld films are a fav of mine....awakenings has a kick ass soundtrack too.


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Inception and master and commander are known to test home cinema systems.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

graham1970 said:


> Thinking of Kate B,the underworld films are a fav of mine....awakenings has a kick ass soundtrack too.


and don't forget Blade, the blood bath at the night club soundtrack is good. got to love Vampire films


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Scotty Pro said:


> Master and Commander, the canons are awesome.


Sound effects side, whats the film like? Any good?


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Very good film....we'll worth a watch.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

For a good oldie try TWISTER at the start for an intense experience:thumb: Subtle stuff can be more impressive though try THE DESCENT which has things running around the room with amazing precision. Best watched in the dark but not with kids they wont sleep for months :lol:


----------

